# Integrated Engineering 2.7T Black Friday Sale 2014!



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

After another incredible year of new and exciting projects, products, and new releases at Integrated Engineering LLC., our entire team would like to thank everyone for the overwhelming support we have received from our amazing customers and dealers. That means it's time for our huge annual Black Friday Sale for 2014! This is the longest Black Friday celebration we have ever had spanning 15 days beginning midnight (mountain time), November 24th and ending December 8th with even larger discounts beginning midnight on Black Friday November 28th through Cyber Monday December 1st. Many popular Integrated Engineering products will be marked down for huge discounts, and we will again be offering discounted hardware packages! Read below to see all of our items and packages that will be going for sale this year.









Receive a FREE Integrated Engineering key chain and lanyard with every order placed during our Black Friday sale. (While supplies last).









The following Packages are available only on Black Friday - Cyber Monday beginning at midnight (mountain time) Friday, November 28th.









Integrated Engineering is offering these large discounts on IE hardware items. Put together as packages, you will be able to purchase many items for your build at once and save huge chunks of cash. This is the only time of the year these items will be available at these prices.

*Audi 2.7T V6 "Ultimate Hardware Package" - 1892.00*
_SAVE 333.00_
*Includes:*
IE 2.7T 154X21 H beam connecting rods
Calico coated 2.7T rod bearings
IE 2.7T valve spring & retainer kit

*Audi 2.7T valvetrain package - Starting at 1388.72*
_SAVE 186.00_
*Includes:*
IE 2.7T valve spring & retainer kit
Choice of Ferrea or Supertech valves









The following discounts are available during our entire 15 days of Black Friday Sale beginning November 24th - December 8th.









The highest flowing, market leading, best performing cylinder heads available for the 2.7T bar-none! Save huge with 329.25 OFF a set!









Want your CNC head assembled with the absolute top of the line components ready to bolt on and go? Save huge again with 584.50 OFF!









Increase your RPM range with confidence with the highest performing valve spring & retainer kit available for the VW/Audi engines by Integrated Engineering. Save 146.00!









They look great, anodized for corrosion resistance against corrosive fuels, bolt-on, compliments any engine bay, -8AN high flow inlet/outlet, and 10% off! You can't loose with these very popular beautiful billet fuel rails.









Need more inlet flow? Easily add the massive 80mm Hemi throttle body (sold separately) without any fabrication with this all inclusive kit. Save 10% OFF!









Ensure your throttle body coupler holds up to a lifetime of higher boost levels with these re-inforced silicone replacements for the OE throttle body and save 10% OFF!









All IE Tuscan I Beams are on sale at 5% off! 









All IE H beam applications are on sale!









Receive 15.00 off the stylish bright red anodized IE billet manual boost controllers!









All IE recirculated and vent to atmosphere catch cans are 10% off!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

All of our Black Friday - Cyber Monday specials are on sale now!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Just in case you ate yourself into a comma and slept through IE's Black Friday Sale, it's not too late! You can still save big on our years largest discounts through the end of Cyber Monday! HERE


----------

